# Your favorite topwater lure for largemouth



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

What is your favorite topwater lure for largemouth?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a toss up between a Smithwick Devil's Horse and a Yellow Magic. I use both in different situations though.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rapala Skitter Walk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On Sam Rayburn, a black top chrome zara puppy, if they are doing any top water action at all it has worked great for me.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Depends on the cover I'm fishing but here on Fayette if there back in the reeds I like to throw a SPRO frog, if there in open calm water I like a Rattlin' chug bug, and if its a little choppy I like some sort of walking bait.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Rattlin' Chug Bug or a Devil's Horse


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

No particular order as location, time, and conditions may change my mind

1. Zara Spook
2. Buzz Bait
3. Plastic Frog


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

My ol standby is a Heddon Poppin' Image Jr. I also like the Bill Norman Top Dollar.


----------



## Unclet961 (Feb 18, 2011)

DYNAMITE!!!!!!!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

1. zara spook
2. buzz bait
3. tiny torpedo


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Waterdog wearing a life vest.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Heddon Tiny Torpedos are great.
I love fishing Scum Frogs, but they're definitely harder to drive the hook home.

Devil's Horses foul too much.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*HULA POPPER*



rut-ro said:


> What is your favorite topwater lure for largemouth?


 IT HAS TO BE THE HULA POPPER!!!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Lunker Buzzbait or Zorro, Strike King or Lazer Spinnerbait in the coves during the spawn!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Zara spook...hands down the best for me. I also use a lot of poppers I tie for fly fishing and they also work very well.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Rapala popper


----------



## Eastexn (Jan 4, 2011)

Since I almost always use a topwater at night, I like the black jointed Jitterbug for #1, and a old Hellraiser for early mornings #2.

Working over schoolies I still like the clear Tiny Torpedo.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Super Spook, Long A and Pico Pop


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

ronniewelsh said:


> IT HAS TO BE THE HULA POPPER!!!!!!


My wife would agree. i could take the all the animals, house and trucks...........but if i dare TOUCH her hoola poppers im a dead man!!!! LOL!!!!!
heck i can't even borrow one, she tell me go get my own.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Jitterbugs and zara spook (type) top water baits.


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*Worked for 42 years*

Lucky 13 red and white 3/4 oz


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

JITTERBUG!!! has to be my all time most productive topwater i have EVER used, however my favorite one to use is the sway back spook, have yet to find a lure of this type that is as easy to use, and its probably my most productive topwater next to my Jitterbug, 3rd in line would have to be the spro frog, if there are any lilly pads around


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*I should add*

my first answer was a hula popper but that only is in fresh water.Now if were talkin wadefishing lets say the north bank of east bay in october with about a 5 mile north wind . There is no better thrill in the world than a big ol 5 pound sow trout slammin a jumpin minnow!


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Torpedo and chug bug popper. I have caught my biggest freshwater fish and biggest bass on torpedo. One a pink a blue tiny torpedo and one a regular bass colored torpedo.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

My favorite is a medium size Torpedo, with a Chug Bug, and Spook Jr. a close 2nd and 3rd. I caught my biggest bass (9.8) on a medium Torpedo, in a bone color. What a fight.


----------



## Eastexn (Jan 4, 2011)

It's strange how most of the posts list the very old tried and true plugs. Some of these are 60-70 years old, but still produce on a regular basis.


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

Any of these three will produce from the golf course pond to Toledo Bend and everywhere in between.

1. Rebel Pop-R
2. Yum Money Frog
3. Buzz Bait


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jitterbug and Hula Popper


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rebel Pop-R
Or buzz bait


----------



## LakeSnake (Nov 16, 2010)

"It's strange how most of the posts list the very old tried and true plugs."
My favorites are lures that I have owned for more that 40 years- an original Rapala, for daytime use, and a Jitterbug, for after dark. Amazing that I still have them when dozens of newer lures have been lost over the years. Lots of memories in those 2 old lures.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

1) Pop R
2) Spook
3) Buzz Bait

Tinman


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Its been a while since I have fished with topwater lures, I totally forgot about the Hula popper. I am going out next week and hopefully get some time on the lakes around Hilltop. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Skitterwalk and ribbit frog is all you need for bass. Spook jr will last longer than the skitterwalk though. It has better paint. Just remember to..............wait before you set the hook


----------



## wugdiddle (Mar 16, 2010)

My favorite is getting harder to find: Cotton Cordell Crazy Shad 1. Clear with blue nose 2. Green with pearl belly; and the impossible to find 3. Black with white skeleton prett much like the Torpedo with a prop on front and back.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my early favorites on Rayburn, Livingston was a Cotton Cordell Boy Howdy clear with light blue nose. Take both spinners off and wrap extra small solder wire around the back hook where the spinner was. Trial & error, get it to rest about 1/2 out of the water standing up and down, now your ready to fish it.
Pop it straight at you, then to each side and let rest and hang on, worked all thru the 60's and 80's.
Next is chrome sides and black back Red Fin.
Next is silver and smoke Sluggo
Next is white buzz bait
Next was a chrome Pop R, with all the chrome scrapped off to become bone colored, because they were no bone colored made at that time, it came later, pink eyes only, wifes pink toe nail polish and a white bucktail, and the front lip cut down to make a squish sound that would drive the bass nuts.
Only the memories!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Scum Frog!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

pink skitterwalk


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Jitterbug and Hula Popper


X2, and add Heddon Tiny Chuggers!


----------

